# Forum About Russia Culture and History  what russians think about latin people???

## NGel_3

i am a curious person, i am a latina and i just want to know that's all be honest  ::

----------


## waxwing

I think they love 'em.
Especially Italians. Just about every Russian woman I've met has said they like Italian language, culture... men   ::

----------


## NGel_3

u know people from Puerto Rico, Colombia south America  ::

----------


## Tu-160

> I think they love 'em.
> Especially Italians. Just about every Russian woman I've met has said they like Italian language, culture... men

 And most of them, I guess, have made such impression from Italian movies… :Ы:

----------


## NGel_3

Italians and Latins whatever.......  ::

----------


## joysof

> Italians and Latins whatever.......

 To be fair, it was a pretty strange question; you could equally ask: 'What do Inuit fishermen think of the Welsh?' I doubt that there's a prevailing attitude.

----------


## NGel_3

AS I SAID BEFORE I'M CURIOUS.... CUZ SOME PEOPLE THINK THAT LATINOS R A BUNCH OF NASTY PEOPLE...IGNORANTS AND ALL THAT STUFF AND WELL SOME  OF THEM DON'T BUT IT WAS JUST QUESTION, I KNOW SOME PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT OPINIONS AND THAT'S WHAT'S COOL ABUT THIS TOPIC  ::

----------


## EffMah

No group of people hates or loves another group of people.  I don't think you will find the answer you are looking for with this question, because one cannot speak for an entire group of people.  Perhaps if you were to rephrase your question to "What do you, as a Russian, think of latin people?" you would get a response that you want. 
And I have no idea where you guys got that Italians are Latin, heh.   ::

----------


## NGel_3

if someone asks me a question like i did i'm pretty sure i will find an aswer, this a forum where everybody can say whatever they want and i know da just one person can't speak for everybody, this questions is so easy why we want to make it so complicated???  ::

----------


## Pravit

You said you know one person can't speak for everyone so why do you keep pushing the question? If the next Russian who answers happens to say he hates Latins and the next one says he likes them, that won't leave you with any more than what you would have if you had some common sense. Any given group of people will have people that like, dislike, and are neutral towards another group of people. 
There aren't exactly that many Latin people in Russia in the first place, so it is a bit hard to have feelings about people you rarely see. There is probably a greater percentage of Asians living in the US than Latinos living in Russia, and how often do you see Asians?  
Why don't YOU tell me what white Americans think of Latin Americans?  
Personally, I don't really care about this race or that race. I must admit, though, I am extremely prejudiced against people who cannot use proper punctuation and spelling in their posts or have broken Caps Lock keys.

----------


## NGel_3

so stop answering.... i will do it, i have all the time to answer any question! so if i want i'll keep asking the same freaking question!  ::  u people r too complicated.............. and i'm patient it's up to u, i dont care

----------


## Pravit

Maybe it would help if you read our posts out loud into a tape recorder and played them back. 
@joysof: Those damn Welsh....grrrr....get all the publicity do ye? I can say one thing for sure, every red-blooded Inuit hates them Welsh with a passion!

----------


## NGel_3

oh! god so u wise man!!!! do u think that would help???? oh!!! wow i do not care, u r the only one who's taking this so serious!!! what's up with u!!!?  ::  i dont get it....if u dont like that DO NOT ANSWER!!!! DO NOT!!!

----------


## Pravit

Come on, I'm just being playful.    ::   Don't you think more Russians would have answered by now if they had any sort of opinion on it?

----------


## NGel_3

oh u r killin' me! there r a lot of topic that dont have any opinio at all! it has to be this topic the big deal????????????? man it's new year take it easy!!!

----------


## VendingMachine

*NGel_3*, I am Russian and I don't think anything about Latin people (had never given this question a moment's thought until you asked us). I don't think anything about Innuit fishermen or Welsh sheep farmers either. I just don't meet them in my daily life. I don't know anyone Latin or Innuit, or a Welsh farmer (mind you, I do know one girl who happens to be Welsh). This is a pointless discussion, as most people do not think of other groups of people as a whole. I do not think anything about Americans, I can only think something about those few Americans I've met living here in Russia and I think of them as individuals.  
Can I ask you one too, *NGel_3*? What do you think about Saami dog breeders and Karelian forestry workers as a group?

----------


## Pravit

::   ::   ::   ::  SAAMI DOG BREEDERS!??! How dare you mention that name on this board? We of the mixed Karelian-Inuit ancestry have a sworn blood feud against the Saami and Welsh!

----------


## VendingMachine

Nice one, Pravit.   ::

----------


## waxwing

OK let me just add one more thing. 
Well, the concept of 'Latin' is very different in Europe and America. 
In Britain, we think of 'Latins' as those people who live near the Mediterranean - the Spanish, the Portuguese, the Italians etc. Not really the French - we see them as kind of 'half-Latin'   ::  
Now there are of course racial stereotypes that we have for these people but let's leave that aside 'cos you're not interested.. 
Then there's the American/ US 'Latino' concept which relates to people (immigrants or not) with roots in central and southern america. I understand that there's a huge and rich cultural complex around this. There's racism, stereotypes, music , language etc. 
Now, FINALLY, on to Russia...
Russians know bugger all about Latinos. They've heard a few Ricky Martin pop songs but that's about it. Of course there are some who know Western culture intimately (the type who inhabit these boards, for example), but believe me the average guy on the street doesn't have a clue. They're vaguely aware of Mediterranean 'Latin' culture ..  but hey I've said enough   ::   
Finally I would mention that if a 'Latino' came to Russia he or she'd generally be very much welcomed, except that depending on their looks they might be hassled in Moscow by the militsia who mistake them for Caucasians   ::

----------


## amazon princess

::   Now...I just happened to stumble upon this conversation but i'm also a bit curious about this whole topic.  I'm Mexican and am studying to become a teacher *wanting to teach in Russia* and well...would I really be harrased? I have light colored skin, brown eyes (although a bit asiatic-looking, almond shaped), and dark brown hair with reddish kind of natural highlights...i'm a bit worried. Do any of you think that I might somewhat be able to blend in? Please please answer!                                         
Oye chica! De donde eres tu? Porque estas interesada en Russia? Cuales son tus planes? Si quieres mandame un mensaje privado ok? A y otra cosa, no dejes que te desanimen los demas! Se portaron un poco groseros pero no te desesperes ni te frustres ok?   ::   Bueno...ahi nos vemos! Hasta pronto!

----------


## EffMah

I don't know about fitting in in Russia, but I do know that people mistake my Russian friend for being Mexican, which I found to be odd.

----------


## NGel_3

la gente es imbecil, es la verdad la gente tiene opiniones muy fuertes de los latinos solo que ellos creen que no es asi, se que que la gente que conoce a mucha gente de varios paises puede tener ciertas opiniones y yo las tengo, me interesa rusia porque me parese un pais muy interesante, me gusta su historia no mas que la alemana pero me gusta mucho, tengo algunos amigos y me gusta como son, son amigables, pero parese que no todos son asi. Bueno aunque eso no me quita la buena impresion que tengo de ellos, me caen bien, so no veo el problema, gracias por tu respuestas bye.  ::   ::   :P

----------


## Tambakis

listen too amazon princess, and i love that you guys are mixing it up with a little spanish...boy I hadn't realized how rusty I am,   ::  after having to speak it for 13 yrs, thats never a good sign. hehehe. 
Vendingmachine, thats cool how you think of your american friends...but I've run into so much hostility.Its not fun. and for some reason everyone I have met from luxembourg didnt like me right off the bat. go figure  ::   anyway, I hope I'll "blend" ok in russia. For some odd reason I didnt do so well in Mexico and Costa Rica hmmm...they kept touching my hair. Definitely a new experience, how many people can say twenty random strangers grabbed their hair? thats right...I'm one of the 'lucky' few  ::  please dont get too jealous  ::

----------


## amazon princess

::  Thanks Tambakis...um I noticed that you are in the U.S.  What state are you in?      ::   They tried to touch your hair?! Hahaha  What do you look like...more specifically your hair? To what city in Mexico did you go to? I was born in Mexico City.  I'm a bit curious though, how is it that you couldn't blend in in Mexico if the people within the country can look so different due to the range of ancestry? Oh and did you understand what we typed in Spanish? I would expect so after thirteen years of study eh!   ::   Later!

----------


## Tambakis

I live in texas. So I've picked up alot of spanish just from school ect. I also had a babysitter who lived with my family untill I was about 11. She spoke so many languages its crazy, but she would only speak to us in spanish. I havnt used it much so I'm pretty darn rusty 
  My dad was a big travel buff, he spoke fluent spanish too. I remember people running their fingers through my hair especially when we would go to Mexico city. This was when I was little, I had white blonde hair...blinding almost hehehe. It happened most of the time in Mexico city walking through crowds, but I remember being chased down the beach in alcapulco by these ladies who wanted to braid my hair...good times.

----------


## Zhenya

Tell me one Nation that isn't interested in the Italian history, Architekture, and Turism! 
I know I havn't heard of one...

----------


## Alexi

> Tell me one Nation that isn't interested in the Italian history, Architekture, and Turism! 
> I know I havn't heard of one...

 Wow, I never would have seen this post (because it's so old) unless you dug it up! Thanks!   ::   
Pravit, I know you might have a go at me and Zhenya for digging up this old fossil of a post, but... Why go off and bag the latino?   ::

----------


## Alexi

> Tell me one Nation that isn't interested in the Italian history, Architekture, and Turism! 
> I know I havn't heard of one...

 Wow, I never would have seen this post (because it's so old) unless you dug it up! Thanks!   ::   
Pravit, I know you might have a go at me and Zhenya for digging up this old fossil of a post, but... Why go off and bag the latino?   ::

----------


## Alexi

> Tell me one Nation that isn't interested in the Italian history, Architekture, and Turism! 
> I know I havn't heard of one...

 Wow, I never would have seen this post (because it's so old) unless you dug it up! Thanks!   ::   
Pravit, I know you might have a go at me and Zhenya for digging up this old fossil of a post, but... Why go off and bag the latino?   ::

----------


## Alexi

Wow, I never would have seen this post (because it's so old) unless you dug it up! Thanks!   ::   
Pravit, I know you might have a go at me and Zhenya for digging up this old fossil of a post, but... Why go off and bag the latino?   ::

----------


## Aristodorus

> I think they love 'em.
> Especially Italians. Just about every Russian woman I've met has said they like Italian language, culture... men

 Italians are Latin??? :P

----------


## povlhp

> Italians are Latin??? :P

 If anybody are latin, it must be the italians. The invented the latin language. They sent troops all over Europe, who wasn't stopped before they met the Vikings and the russians. 
In England they built a wall across the country to keep the Vikings and scotch up north. In France they ran into Asterix and Obelix together with the rest of the local viking colony. 
As I learned in the french lesson in school, french is vulgar latin / lower class latin, and spanish/portugeese even worse, as the poorest soldiers got sent away the fartest. 
Latinos are a micture of spanish/portugeese soldiers, and the native people/indians of middle/south america. 
A mexican is most likely only part spanish and part  native american.

----------


## bad manners

That history of the Great Roman Empire is fascinating but wrong. It was not the "Latins" themselves who conquered the rest of Europe. They only conquered the nations nearby, granted them Roman citizenship, and those conquered the nations nearby, granted them Roman citizenship, and... Multiple "free" Germanic tribes would serve in the Roman army as well. By the time the Romans clashed with the Vikings it was essentially the Germanic tribes of Middle Europe against the Germanic tribes of Northern Europe.

----------

